# Know Your Temps : The new season!



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...



There's alot of new regular faces on the temp so Know Your Temps is back for a new season!  Hosted by me, TrolleyDave!  If you'd like to participate then leave a post in here telling me you want to participate.  I'll do them in the order that people sign up so get your skates on!  I'll keep the sign ups open until this coming Sunday at 00:00GMT and then start the new season the day after.

Anybody can sign up for a KYT session, unless you have over 10% warn.  If you have over 10% warn and would like a session then send me a PM and I'll ask the powers that be whether an exception can be made for you.

The last season stopped before it had actually finished so if you didn't get your KYT session I'll be sending you a PM shortly to ask if you still want to participate.  Although if you read this thread before getting my PM then feel free to PM me or leave a note in here letting me know whether or not you still want to take part.  The remaining people on the list from the last season are



Spoiler: Still left from last season




superdude [No response]
charlieiscool12 double_vision [No response]
Daois [Confirmed]
NDStemp [Confirmed]
NPmetron [No response]
dinofan01 [Confirmed]
mcjones92 [No response]
Lubbo [No response]
Curley5959 [Confirmed]
Minox_IX [Confirmed]
Just Joe [Not PMed yet]
Toni Plutonij [Not PMed yet]
tyuno123 [Not PMed yet]





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




luke_c
Hop2089
Banger
asdf
Blebleman
Nosferadrian
OldBoy
Neschn
Sonicslasher
Law
sonic sniper
Vidboy10
Vulpes Abnocto
Noitora
Lordpoketehpenguin
Brian117
Gullwing
Sterl500
Rock Raiyu
Joe88
shinkukage09
mercluke
Sharpz
Masterchamber
El-ahrairah
Eternal Myst
.Radiant
zeromac
Tekkin88
iPikachu
DarkRey
MegaAce™
Shakraka
Maz7006
DSGamer64
tinymonkeyt
Heran Bago
Orc
Xcalibur
Domination


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, why not?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to do this


----------



## Banger (Aug 25, 2009)

I am game ;-)


----------



## asdf (Aug 25, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Finally this is back!

I enjoyed reading those sessions. Haha.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Finally this is back!
> 
> I enjoyed reading those sessions. Haha.



Does that mean you're signing up?


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd like to sign up for this. This place's community is awesome, and getting to know each other can only make it better.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. I would have to think about it.

I'm not very good at providing answers for things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And YAY, Hadrian is back!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm up for it


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

DO WANT!

I did it when I first joined and no one barely posted anything, and then the second time I signed up they forgot me


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm game. So sign me up :^D


----------



## Law (Aug 25, 2009)

Can I sign again? If so, sign me up. If not, oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guess I'll just have to enjoy reading Nosferadrian and Sonicslasher's when they happen.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 25, 2009)

sign me up brah.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> DO WANT!
> 
> I did it when I first joined and no one barely posted anything, and then the second time I signed up they forgot me
> 
> ...



Signed you up mate.  I don't think there's a rule against people having multiple sessions, I've had 2.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESH!!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in. =D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2009)

*muttergrumble* 'Bout damn time. 

*shakes a fist at Science*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *muttergrumble* 'Bout damn time.
> 
> *shakes a fist at Science*



You up for another session mate?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I thought you were staff or something when I saw you were talking over this Dave, my hopes were dashed when I saw you weren't. 

Are there still people who were supposed to do a KYT, but Science never got round to them? (aka Vulpes)

Are you lot going to do a KYT with them first?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last session I could find was Vulpes so I was going to start with the next one on the list, but if Vulpes wants another session I'll start with him.  I'll do the ones who didn't get done last time first and then start with the fresh list.  There's about 8-10 people left from the last ones but I haven't seen a few of them around for a while so I'm going to PM them later to see if they're still interested.

You up for a session?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2009)

Am I up for another one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell, I killed the last one!


But sure, why not. Maybe I can go 2-for-2 and kill this one as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: KYT NEEDS MOAR P1NGPONG!

Nonono don't start with me. Just stick me near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Tux' (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you sign me up for this?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Meh. I gave it some thought. I guess I will sign up if there is still room. If not it's fine.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 25, 2009)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> Can you sign me up for this?


Unless you have a warn level higher than 10%, you should be in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm Not going to sign up for this. I have my reasons


----------



## Tux' (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a warn of 0%. Never realized that


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 25, 2009)

Of course I'm in...!!! Moment of Embarassment


----------



## Defiance (Aug 25, 2009)

Ehh, I'll sign up again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The answers I gave back with Sinkhead's KYT wasn't all that great; I'll try to do better this time around.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess I'll join


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll sign up if there is still space..


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 26, 2009)

me too

ive been around long enough that people might want to know me more


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Everybody added who's signed up so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still waiting on p1ngy's confirmation, I may have to just add his session in. heh


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome, that means it time to think up the worstbest questions possible.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Awesome, that means it time to think up the worstbest questions possible.



I don't remember seeing your name on the list, should I sign you up?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't join this. I get nervous when I'm interrogated. I also get nervous when I'm supposed to answer questions, but there's no questions to answer.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 26, 2009)

And why the hell is Hop in it? He's already got his own KYT THREAD, that he get's to keep forever.

I say you scratch him off the list.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll join it, if possible


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 26, 2009)

F-ing balls. I was only a couple away from the last KYT. Ef you science for forgetting to update the KYT and ef you JPH for stopping too......just kidding science. I wuv you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sign me up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> F-ing balls. I was only a couple away from the last KYT. Ef you science for forgetting to update the KYT and ef you JPH for stopping too......just kidding science. I wuv you :wuv: Sign me up.



I'm finishing off the ones that weren't done last season first, you're 5th or 6th on the list.


----------



## redact (Aug 26, 2009)

the first time i did it i was new so nobody wanted to ask any questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i'm game for a re-do, sign me up trolley


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad. I just checked the front page. Thanks man.


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I don't remember seeing your name on the list, should I sign you up?



No, I'd rather just ask the silly questions then make up the silly answers.


----------



## Sharpz (Aug 26, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> Sign me up.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No probs mate!


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 26, 2009)

ditto. sign me up :: D < dats a spider


----------



## El-ahrairah (Aug 26, 2009)

Put me on your list. I want to answer questions, silly or otherwise!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 26, 2009)

sign me in


----------



## Cermage (Aug 26, 2009)

would do it. but i guess im not well known enough


----------



## zeromac (Aug 26, 2009)

ill do it


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, KYT is funny. Glad to see this back again! Be ready to face my stupid questions of doom!

Edit: I'm not signing up. Trust me, my session will be the most boring throughout the whole of KYT history. And I don't think there will be people who want to ask me things


----------



## Tekkin88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ermm.... Newbie aboard.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 26, 2009)

if there's still slots sign me up


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 26, 2009)

*sends Trolley a caffeine pill*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> would do it. but i guess im not well known enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mucker, I could do with a crate of them today.  I feel totally kernackered.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 26, 2009)

never did KYT session before....so i think i will try it now.

sign me up gud old sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s
i will answer only the question that are sexually explicit


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> never did KYT session before....so i think i will try it now.
> 
> sign me up gud old sir.
> 
> ...



Can I ask Polly questions during your session instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still don't think I should be joining.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you don't like me and my sexism?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd like to sign in the session.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Domination, come on, i know my session wouldn't be any better than your's.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I still don't think I should be joining.
> 
> Join! Join!  Join!  Join!
> 
> QUOTE(Cablephish @ Aug 26 2009, 03:59 AM) I can't join this. I get nervous when I'm interrogated. I also get nervous when I'm supposed to answer questions, but there's no questions to answer.



Go on Cp you know you want to really!  Plus answering questions in text is alot different to answering questions from people face to face.  You get time to think up your answers and all that.



*** And to anyone saying Hop shouldn't get a session, everyone's entitled to a session regardless of whatever threads they've started.  A KYT session is very different to the Ask Hop thread anyway, and plus not everyone visits the EoF.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 26, 2009)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really wanted to do this.

I read through most of the previous seasons, just never ever been able to read through them ALL.....thanks a lot Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So yeah sign me up


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I was just nitpicking, gosh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just nipping the revolt in the bud mate!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Do want in


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 28, 2009)

Ahh, yeahhhhh, put me down too!


----------



## NDStemp (Aug 28, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Ahh, yeahhhhh, put me down too!



Meh, I thought KYT died. :]


----------



## Daois (Aug 28, 2009)

I already replied to your PM TrolleyDave, but I'll post in here too.  

My KYT will probably be pretty bland. I just lurk, but whenever it comes up, I'll answer anything.


----------



## redact (Aug 28, 2009)

just remember to pm the subject of the kyt before their session so they don't forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(that would be an uneventful KYT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2009)

I was around for the originals but never got in! I would love to get accepted this time around.


----------



## Orc (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like to be a part of this too. I want to experience this. Thanks.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 29, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> I would like to be a part of this too.
> I want to experience this. Thanks.


needs to be Orcfied


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 29, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Last 24 hours to sign up for a KYT session!


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 30, 2009)

Go on! I'll sign up even though it'll be my third time :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Go on! I'll sign up even though it'll be my third time :/



It doesn't matter how many times you've done it before, oo-er!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I join now?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Can I join now?



Course you can!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just as a side note, if there isn't enough time for the sessions, it will be continued the next season (just like last time) ? 

and er, can we get a nice PM, 1 day prior to our respective sessions. 

Thanks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Just as a side note, if there isn't enough time for the sessions, it will be continued the next season (just like last time) ?
> 
> and er, can we get a nice PM, 1 day prior to our respective sessions.
> 
> Thanks.



Don't worry, I intend to get the whole season done!  And yep, I'd planned on PMing everybody when it was time for their session.


----------



## Dwight (Aug 31, 2009)

YES YES YES
I'm glad that i didn't miss this. Count me in.

EDIT: Shit I think I missed it. Room for one more?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> YES YES YES
> I'm glad that i didn't miss this. Count me in.
> 
> EDIT: Shit I think I missed it. Room for one more?



Go on then, I'll let you off this once!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2009)

I prolly missed it too, but if you can, sign me up please


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 1, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I prolly missed it too, but if you can, sign me up please



You did, but as you pledged your allegiance to Hadrian as a -drian I'll add you in.  You're definitely the last one tho.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 1, 2009)

edit : opps, too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next time then, I'll still be there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks TrolleyDave!


----------

